# Installer une carte PCI Express 5USB sur G5 late 2005 ?



## MissLancel (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Le petit souci est le suivant : Mon compagnon est l'heureux détenteur d'un Power Mac G5 (les derniers). Il souhaiterait ajouter des ports usb et pour cela il a acheté une carte PCI Express (puisque les PCI-PCI X ne sont pas compatibles sur ce modèle).

Le problème c'est que la carte reçue est fournie avec un cable d'alimentation de type "molex" (4 cables) et que forcément il n'y a pas ce genre d'alimentation sur le G5 !!!

Je voudrais bien savoir comment peut-on brancher cette carte Pci express qui n'est pas auto-alimentée ?
Existe-il un adaptateur molex pour apple et si oui sur quelle "prise" doit-il connecter l'alimentation de la carte ?

D'avance mille mercis à vous tous.

Pour info voici le type de câble fourni :


----------



## iMacounet (16 Mars 2010)

Et si il l'insère dans le slot PCI de son G5, la carte fonctionne ?


----------



## MissLancel (16 Mars 2010)

La carte insérée dans l'un des trois slots Pci-Express restants ne fonctionnait pas. Cela démontre bien qu'elle n'est pas auto-alimentée.

Le problème a été réglé, le G5 est parti faire un petit stage chez un ami informaticien qui a trouvé une alimentation quelque part derrière le lecteur de disques. Elle était bien cachée !

En tout cas, merci quand même.


----------



## superboss (22 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,je souhaite visualiser la liste des programmes installé sur mon imac, afin d'en desinstallé si il y en a qui sont inutiles
Et bien sur, savoir aussi comment desinstaller un programme


----------



## Sly54 (22 Mars 2010)

superboss a dit:


> Bonjour,je souhaite visualiser la liste des programmes installé sur mon imac, afin d'en desinstallé si il y en a qui sont inutiles
> Et bien sur, savoir aussi comment desinstaller un programme



Je te suggère de faire une recherche sur le forum avec les mots désinstaller (ou assimilé) car le sujet est traité (tiens, au pif, le 2e msg de ce fil)

Par ailleurs, évite de poster dans un fil existant quand ton sujet n'a rien à voir avec le sujet initial.


----------



## superboss (22 Mars 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------

